# New XBox live update



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 1, 2010)

Urgh , I don't like the new layout at all, everything seems a bit too rectangular and in your face for my liking.

I knew this was coming but I thought it would just be an update for the Kinect system.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 1, 2010)

The feeling I get is that Microsoft are really trying to turn the 360 into a Wii.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 1, 2010)

Mine seems to have crashed whilst updating. Not sure what to do. Don't wanna reboot in case it totally fucks it.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 1, 2010)

was on the trial for the past month, and even tho i hate the look of it, it's so much quicker now, when you get msg's etc it used to frezze up all the time, well slow.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 1, 2010)

Reboot was fine. 

I don't mind the squareness. And it is nice and nippy. 

Played MW online for the first time tonight. I can see why people get hooked.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 2, 2010)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Urgh , I don't like the new layout at all, everything seems a bit too rectangular and in your face for my liking.
> 
> I knew this was coming but I thought it would just be an update for the Kinect system.



Me either, it's crap, it doesn't feel like a gaming console...



mwgdrwg said:


> The feeling I get is that Microsoft are really trying to turn the 360 into a Wii.



Yep seems so...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 2, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Me either, it's crap, it doesn't feel like a gaming console...
> 
> Yep seems so...


 
Because of a different look and feel for the interface?! 

Deary me.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Nov 2, 2010)

Zune won't load on mine since the update.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 2, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Because of a different look and feel for the interface?!
> 
> Deary me.


 
Well yeah design never influenced your perception of a product I take it? Must be the only human alive that's immune to it.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 2, 2010)

Said yesterday, doesn't load TF2 any quicker. Wound how much space this update taken from on diskspace.
Keyboard looks clearer but I use a USB so no benefit for me.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 2, 2010)

spawnofsatan said:


> Zune won't load on mine since the update.


 
there there any new films yet last look there was only about ten films shit shit shit Zune


----------



## sim667 (Nov 2, 2010)

I dont mind it at all, think its a nice overhaul tbh.....

I gave up trying to play online last night though, it was painful..... and BFBC2 seems to have forgotten my VIP code 

Im assuming no yanks dont get ESPN3?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 2, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Well yeah design never influenced your perception of a product I take it? Must be the only human alive that's immune to it.


 
Well there's two of you on this thread, so no, not the only person alive.

And yeah, of course design can influence perception, but a cosmetic overhaul of the interface that's nothing like the Wii's interface does not mean that MS are trying to turn the XBox into a Wii.

With Kinect they are clearly trying to capture some market share from the Wii, but the core console remains a proper gaming machine.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 2, 2010)

not seeing the issue with the new interface, if anything it's sharper looking and less cartoony, certainly no reason to throw a retarded strop.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 2, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Well there's two of you on this thread, so no, not the only person alive.
> 
> And yeah, of course design can influence perception, but a cosmetic overhaul of the interface that's nothing like the Wii's interface does not mean that MS are trying to turn the XBox into a Wii.
> 
> With Kinect they are clearly trying to capture some market share from the Wii, but the core console remains a proper gaming machine.


 
I never said they were trying to turn it into a Wii, but thank you for the conflation. 

I just feels a little sterile and PC like to me, it loads a little faster but not enough to get excited about if you me...


----------



## revol68 (Nov 2, 2010)

I like it, it does look more PC, less childish looking and it loads quicker, good update I'd say.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 2, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I never said they were trying to turn it into a Wii, but thank you for the conflation.
> 
> I just feels a little sterile and PC like to me, it loads a little faster but not enough to get excited about if you me...


 
Hold on, Sunny Jim! mwgdrwg said they were trying to turn it into a week and you agreed.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 2, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Hold on, Sunny Jim! mwgdrwg said they were trying to turn it into a week and you agreed.


 
SNARED!!!!!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 2, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Hold on, Sunny Jim! mwgdrwg said they were trying to turn it into a week and you agreed.


 
Er that was um me er...koff koff...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 2, 2010)

Sky Player interface is faster and better...has a handy bookmarking facility now.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 3, 2010)

I quite like it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2010)

cybershot said:


> I quite like it.


 
FASCIST!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 3, 2010)

huh?

I was expecting a big change it's fucking nothing in terms of changes I'm actually very dissappointed...

the biggest change seems to be the ability for MS to charge late fees for failing to update your xbox live account on time at renewal... which they have added...


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 4, 2010)

Xbox froze last night 1st time ever 3 years old in September Xbox I blame live update


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 4, 2010)

S'okay. Not bothered really. Not fond of the bright white but that's because it hurts my eyes, not any kind of aesthetic moan.

One thing I did notice was that when you go into game details for whatever you've got in the disk tray, it doesn't bring up the option to browse downloadable content any more. That was quite a nifty little feature I liked. 

Also, strangely it appears to have added all the potential achievements to the usual list of potential achievements for at least one of my games even though I haven't bought the corresponding DLC. Now that's either a mistake, or very very sneaky. You look at all the achievements you've yet to get, then realise you don't actually have the content to get them, and so fork out more money.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 4, 2010)

Still especially keen on it, for some reason it makes things like quite flat. Worst still non of my bloody themes look good anymore...


----------



## sim667 (Nov 4, 2010)

Has it slowed anyone elses xbox down? BFBC2 jumps all over the place now.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 4, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Has it slowed anyone elses xbox down? BFBC2 jumps all over the place now.


 
Yep i've noticed a few more freezes here and there and on the dashboard...


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 5, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Has it slowed anyone elses xbox down? BFBC2 jumps all over the place now.


 
I've noticed it too.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 5, 2010)

I've had no issues.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 6, 2010)

yeah way faster for me, no probs at all... just looks shite


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 6, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> yeah way faster for me, no probs at all... just looks shite


 
All the fonts seem to look even worse on my HD TV, all blurry and pixelated, more so than they were before.


----------



## internetstalker (Nov 6, 2010)

I like it


especially the xbox bit at the begining


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 6, 2010)

Callum - do you have the correct display settings? Are you using an hdmi cable?

It looks sharp and clear on my 37" and 32" budget HDTVs.


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 6, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Callum - do you have the correct display settings? Are you using an hdmi cable?
> 
> It looks sharp and clear on my 37" and 32" budget HDTVs.


 
Yes I'm using the correct display settings and a HDMI cable, fonts look shit.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 6, 2010)

Hmm... odd. Sorry if I sounded patronising.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 6, 2010)

The ball in replays has a shadowing effect for me now on FIFA, although that's probably down to my new 42" plasma! 

Is there a setting i need to change on the xbox somewhere?


----------

